# KICK ASS 2



## nirgilis (Sep 1, 2010)

greenlit

they should just call it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2010)

Here's hoping for a steamy shower scene.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 1, 2010)

so kick ass didn't do good in theatres?  problem for me was it had that dude from superbad in it.  he sucks, and makes the film look like one of those other stupid movies he's in.  kick ass was cool though, i got the digital copy right hurr


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 1, 2010)

Kickass made a healthy profit. Costing around 30,000,000, it grossed close to 100,000,000 worldwide, which means it profited around 20,000,000.

Not to mention DVD sales, and movies that are this popular among fans probably will do well on DVD(Scott Pilgrim probably will do well also).

So a sequel isnt surprising, as long as it keeps the costs low.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 1, 2010)

another overrated movie?


----------



## Ziko (Sep 1, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> another overrated movie?



Nope! 

OT:
Can't wait! Do they have any comic material to work with though?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2010)

In order to be an overrated movie it would have to make 500,000,000 dollars based solely on cool special effects.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2010)

Very nice. Just hope this isn't another dissapointing sequel.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 1, 2010)

First one was "meh" at best. I hope the second one is better.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 1, 2010)

i loved the original which i watched liked 2 weeks ago,so this are good news.


----------



## Mojo (Sep 1, 2010)

Looking forward to it. I loved the first one.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 1, 2010)

First one was awesome. I can't wait for part 2


----------



## Gabe (Sep 1, 2010)

i like the first one lets see if the sequel will be good


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 1, 2010)

Well, either it will be better than the first (which I greatly enjoyed) or it won't measure up. I hope it's even better.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 2, 2010)

I hear its called "Kick Ass 2: Balls to the Walls"


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 2, 2010)

Ziko said:


> Nope!
> 
> OT:
> Can't wait! Do they have any comic material to work with though?


Like it says, it's going to be based on a follow up comic that will be coming out soon.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 2, 2010)

The comic book probably wont be worth reading though


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 2, 2010)

The first one sure wasn't.


----------



## -Dargor- (Sep 2, 2010)

Only disapointment in the first movie was Big-Daddy. He barely had a chance to beat the crap out of people before he got killed. His one fight scene was quite badass tho, just left me hungry for more.

Looking forward to the sequel.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 2, 2010)

red mist is going to change his name to "the friend" apparently.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2010)

Sounds like a decent idea. Kick-Ass should change his name to Fuck-Ass.


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Here's hoping for a steamy shower scene.



With Hit-Girl right? :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2010)

The World said:


> With Hit-Girl right? :33


 Who else?


----------



## The Boss (Sep 2, 2010)

Pedos.. 

Anyhow.. I hope Kick Ass 2 will actually be good. I don;t have high hope for it though.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 2, 2010)

As long as it has Hit-Girl, I will watch it.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 2, 2010)

I'd love to see him actually learn to handle himself.  The fact that he lost a lot of feeling in his body and had essentially a metal skeleton gives him a lot of potential.  You can push yourself like crazy when you don't feel pain, thats why people on PCP are so strong and dangerous.



MartialHorror said:


> Kickass made a healthy profit. Costing around 30,000,000, it grossed close to 100,000,000 worldwide, which means it profited around 20,000,000.



I'm not following  your math, are you including the cost of advertising?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Pedos..
> 
> Anyhow.. I hope Kick Ass 2 will actually be good. I don;t have high hope for it though.


 You sayin' you wouldn't hit that?


----------



## The Boss (Sep 2, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You sayin' you wouldn't hit that?



No homo. 

In this case.. no pedo homo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2010)

There should always be an exception.

For example, I'd go homo for Ashton Kutcher.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Sep 2, 2010)

how are they gonna do it if 
*Spoiler*: __ 



they changed the fact that big daddy was lieing about her mother being dead and him being a former cop instead of keeping him as a conman


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 2, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Kickass made a healthy profit. Costing around 30,000,000, it grossed close to 100,000,000 worldwide, which means it profited around 20,000,000.
> 
> Not to mention DVD sales, and movies that are this popular among fans probably will do well on DVD(Scott Pilgrim probably will do well also).
> 
> So a sequel isnt surprising, as long as it keeps the costs low.



1+1= -5!!!????


----------



## The Boss (Sep 2, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There should always be an exception.
> 
> For example, I'd go homo for Ashton Kutcher.



lol Not for hitgirl. She's 12.  I'll probably go gay for Lady Gaga.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 2, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> how are they gonna do it if
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Red Mist is still out there remember, and whose saying there won't be people who want to dress up as villians and commit crimes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 2, 2010)

The Boss said:


> lol Not for hitgirl. She's 12.  I'll probably go gay for Lady Gaga.



your mass effect set was too manly, i thought you were a dude for the longest time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 2, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I'd love to see him actually learn to handle himself.  The fact that he lost a lot of feeling in his body and had essentially a metal skeleton gives him a lot of potential.  You can push yourself like crazy when you don't feel pain, thats why people on PCP are so strong and dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not following  your math, are you including the cost of advertising?



Usually, studios make only half of what the movie grosses due to marketing deals and the cost to be in theaters.

So if a movie grosses 50,000,000, the studio who made it will usually get around 25,000,000.

It's why certain movies are described as bombs when it seems like they've made back their money. So "The Wolfman" grossed its budget worldwide, but is one of the years bigger bombs because that means it only made back around 50% of its budget(not counting DVD sales).


----------



## Vanthebaron (Sep 2, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Red Mist is still out there remember, and whose saying there won't be people who want to dress up as villians and commit crimes.



That could work. But i though kickass quit


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 2, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Usually, studios make only half of what the movie grosses due to marketing deals and the cost to be in theaters.
> 
> So if a movie grosses 50,000,000, the studio who made it will usually get around 25,000,000.
> 
> It's why certain movies are described as bombs when it seems like they've made back their money. So "The Wolfman" grossed its budget worldwide, but is one of the years bigger bombs because that means it only made back around 50% of its budget(not counting DVD sales).



Even then if the movie cost $30,000,000 and grossed $100,000,000 that means they'd have $70,000,000 left over and thus take in $35,000,000 not $20,000,000.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 2, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Even then if the movie cost $30,000,000 and grossed $100,000,000 that means they'd have $70,000,000 left over and thus take in $35,000,000 not $20,000,000.



I dont think it works that way based on flop statistics I've seen in the past. It's usually splitting the gross, not the films profit. otherwise, movies like Scott Pilgrim literally would make no money. 

So for lets say Scott Pilgrim to break even, it would need to gross 120,000,000-180,000,000(depending on the budget, which I hear was 60,000,000 or 90,000,000).

Of course, this is just a generalization. Not every movie goes by that rule. So maybe Kickass did it differently. I dont know.


----------



## handofjustice (Sep 3, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There should always be an exception.
> 
> For example, *I'd go homo *for Ashton Kutcher.



You wouldn’t be going homo it means you are homo, if you have ever entertained the thought of doing something with a guy then you are a homosexual or to be more correct you have homosexual tendencies and from the sound of things are also a paedophile.



Kick ass 2 should be a blast, part 1 was awesome.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 3, 2010)

thought the movie was overrated. And hoped that it would have stuck with the source material all the way. It was an alright adaption none the less.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 3, 2010)

i don't think they have any comic material to work with, so it probably won't be as good as the original, which was awesome.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 3, 2010)

No I'm sure they do since Kick Ass 2 has been in plans as a comic for awhile.  Honestly though I hope they don't stay too faithful to the comic because they fucking suck.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 3, 2010)

Original cast correct?


----------



## Vanthebaron (Sep 3, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> Original cast correct?



Appears so


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 4, 2010)

Parallax said:


> No I'm sure they do since Kick Ass 2 has been in plans as a comic for awhile.  Honestly though I hope they don't stay too faithful to the comic because they fucking suck.



.

Comics were just as epic as movie. And I dont even like JRJR's art...


----------



## Ziko (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm going to have to agree with hitokugutsu here. The comics were great.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 4, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> .
> 
> Comics were just as epic as movie. And I dont even like JRJR's art...



lol no they weren't.


----------



## Bart (Sep 10, 2010)

> *Mark Millar Reveals More Details About Kick-Ass 2!*
> 
> _"It?s gangs going all over New York filming atrocities on their cell phones and putting them on the internet, trying to outdo each other, all at the behest of Red Mist."
> 
> ...



This sounds awesome!

Especially Red Mist's new game


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 10, 2010)

he'll always be mclovin to me


----------



## Parallax (Sep 10, 2010)

Millar you crazy drunk


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 10, 2010)

At some point your villains become so stupidly evil they are no longer interesting.

Hopefully this isn't the case here.


----------

